# Eurovision 2006



## Wolfshead (Mar 30, 2006)

For those of you of a European persuasian, I thought I'd bring your attention to Finland's entry in this years Eurovision Song Contest. I don't think I need say much more than to tell you to watch the video in the link below  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=TdItwaLrv1U

And their page on the Eurovision site - http://www.eurovision.tv/english/finland.htm

And they've got odds of 25-1 to win, so I stuck £2 on just in case


----------



## Wolfshead (May 21, 2006)

Well, I just thought I'd come here and gloat. My £2 bet won me £50 last night because Lordi triumphed with the highest points total ever seen at Eurovision. I'd forgotten I'd put money on at Easter and was sitting there all night wishing I'd stuck something on at 25-1 (it was down to 7-1 before the competition). So when I logged on afterwards I was quite chuffed to be reminded of my bet


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 21, 2006)

A very unconventional victory and I welcome it over the majority of the other candidates who were using the old, mushy pop-song formula that's been the main theme for years, if not decades.

And congrats on winning your bet!


----------



## Arvedui (May 22, 2006)

I must say that I had expected that on this forum, the norwegian contribution would be the most popular 

After all, it was called "Elven dance"


----------



## Wolfshead (May 22, 2006)

I quite enjoyed the Norwegian entry, and the singer was VERY hot  

My second favourite behind Finland though, was Lithuania. There's was hilarious - "We are the winners of Eurovision". Here's a link to their performance


----------



## Shireman D (Jun 1, 2006)

Wolfshead said:


> ... Norwegian entry, and the singer was VERY hot


 
That would have been on account of all the stage lights, then? 



Wolfshead said:


> ... Lithuania... "We are the winners of Eurovision"


 
Perhaps they were the only ones who were completely honest in their approach?

I am still amazed by the German entry: culturally appropriate? Eh?

I remember someone saying a while back that in fact Norway are already the absolute winners of the contest because they managed to get no points at all for three years running.

Heigh ho; picks up hoe, returns to vegtable patch.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah, I watched part of Eurovision, and Lordi are the best!!! From a heavy metal fan's point of view, Eurovision is interesting again. They are now one of my favourite bands. So cool.


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 2, 2006)

Shireman D said:


> I remember someone saying a while back that in fact Norway are already the absolute winners of the contest because they managed to get no points at all for three years running.


I think that the person in question may have been wrong. If I remember correctly, it was three times over a period of 5-6 years actually.


----------



## Shireman D (Jun 2, 2006)

Reply to Arvedui -

Not only wrong but pretty mean as well I think.


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 6, 2006)

Why?
He wasn't exactly lying, just exaggerating.
And the truth is that we norwegians have a history of contributing with ridiculous songs to the ridiculous contest.
But I must admit that I loved our entry in 1995, and this year. More elvish, you see.


----------



## Starflower (Aug 14, 2006)

Ah... 

The sweet smell of success... I am very proud of my little country, winning the Eurovision and all.. but they are just a little bit mad about the whole thing. The frontman of the band, Mr Lordi himself got married a couple of weeks aog, they had to employ a police guard at the door of the church as there was a veritable mob outside!

and of course, the race is on to be able to stage the contest next year, there isn's a venue big enough in the country to hold all the spectators anticipated..


----------



## ely (Aug 14, 2006)

My 8-year-old niece heard the song from a CD before seeing the video. It was still her favourite song, but when she got the video and actually saw the performance, she was sitting in front of the TV jaw open, and asked: "Why are they doing this? They are good people, aren't they?"

 

They were my favourites, too, and I'm glad they won!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 14, 2006)

Lordi are the best! I love thier music, and even have two of their songs! My friends and I have a joint music collection, and we've got two of their albums amongst it. They are sooooooo good.

Speaking of Finnish bands, I also like Nightwish. Are there more bands similar to these two in Scandinavia?


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, there are.
But not too many are known. Perhaps the most famous norwegian band is "Turbonegro."


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 15, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> Lordi are the best! I love thier music, and even have two of their songs! My friends and I have a joint music collection, and we've got two of their albums amongst it. They are sooooooo good.
> 
> Speaking of Finnish bands, I also like Nightwish. Are there more bands similar to these two in Scandinavia?


As Arvedui says, there is a lot of similar bands in Scandanavia. There's a very vibrant underground metal scene in that part of the world. I suppose it's down to the long nights with not much else to do  Oh, and the rich cultural heritage as well. Well, not on Lordi's part I suppose. They're just gimmicky...

There's another Finnish band by the name of Korpiklaani who're making a name for themselves just now. They're a lively folk metal band, and I'm seeing them in November in Perth. Which'll be nice  They sing songs about beer and drinking until you fall over  



Arvedui said:


> Yes, there are.
> But not too many are known. Perhaps the most famous norwegian band is "Turbonegro."


Hmm, famous, yes. Good, no. I was struggling to think of good Norwegian bands so I scrolled through TMO's 503 lisited Norwegian metal bands. Norway seems to tend more to black and death metal than the other Scandinavian countries (Mayhem et al), which isn't really my scene. I picked out a few I like though; Borknagar, Dimmu Borgir, Lumsk and Mortiis.

In my opinion, Finland produces the best music in Scandanavia. Although I wouldn't necessarily include Lordi in that. Had it not been for their costumes they wouldn't have won Eurovision or achieved any near as much fame as they have.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Oct 1, 2006)

Still, I like them, and you gotta admit, it was pretty cool. Borknagar are awesome as well.


----------

